# What bloodline could she be?



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a female blue nose pitbull. she looks more old school than bully. I know without papers it"s hard to tell what she really is. Maybe some experts out there could kinda narrow it down by just looking at her. Thanks.

She's 18" tall between 55lbs-60lbs. 18" head. 3yrs old


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Blancopits said:


> I have a female *blue nose pitbull*. she looks more old school than bully.* I know without papers it"s hard to tell what she really is. Maybe some experts out there could kinda narrow it down by just looking at her.* Thanks.
> 
> She's 18" tall between 55lbs-60lbs. 18" head. 3yrs old


I'm not trying to be rude, but if you know that without papers we can't tell, then why ask? Also, to clarify for you, blue nose is not a type or specific variation of the breed. It's just a color, and nothing significant. 

She's very pretty, though. Again, just to reiterate on the original topic, nobody here is really an "expert" on lines, and if you have no pedigree or registration papers, then you simply have a pet. That's all there is to it. We're not going to guess what lines might make up your dog, as we'd be giving you false hope and false information. We're here to educate as best as possible, and we wouldn't be doing that very well if we told you that we can only guess your dog has "Such and Such" bloodlines in her background based off her looks. If you got her from a breeder, then you need to seek the pedigree/registration papers. However, I wish to forewarn you that even the pedigree/registration papers can be faulty, especially if you got her from what's considered a Back Yard Breeder (BYB), as they're just in the game of making money off their dogs, and not truly into it for the preservation of the breed or producing anything worthwhile. I hope this helps you out.

Disclaimer: This post was not intended to be rude, or to come off as obnoxious or condescending in any way, shape or form. Strictly informative and as educational as possible. I do sincerely hope you don't take offense to this, as that's not what I was intending/implying.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm not trying to be rude, but if you know that without papers we can't tell, then why ask? Also, to clarify for you, blue nose is not a type or specific variation of the breed. It's just a color, and nothing significant.
> 
> She's very pretty, though. Again, just to reiterate on the original topic, nobody here is really an "expert" on lines, and if you have no pedigree or registration papers, then you simply have a pet. That's all there is to it. We're not going to guess what lines might make up your dog, as we'd be giving you false hope and false information. We're here to educate as best as possible, and we wouldn't be doing that very well if we told you that we can only guess your dog has "Such and Such" bloodlines in her background based off her looks. If you got her from a breeder, then you need to seek the pedigree/registration papers. However, I wish to forewarn you that even the pedigree/registration papers can be faulty, especially if you got her from what's considered a Back Yard Breeder (BYB), as they're just in the game of making money off their dogs, and not truly into it for the preservation of the breed or producing anything worthwhile. I hope this helps you out.
> 
> Disclaimer: This post was not intended to be rude, or to come off as obnoxious or condescending in any way, shape or form. Strictly informative and as educational as possible. I do sincerely hope you don't take offense to this, as that's not what I was intending/implying.


:goodpost:
Ugh B, it says I have to spread the love before I can rep you again.

OP. We are asked this question at least 10 times a day and the answer is the same every time. 
Gorgeous dog, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> :goodpost:
> Ugh B, it says I have to spread the love before I can rep you again.
> 
> OP. We are asked this question at least 10 times a day and the answer is the same every time.
> Gorgeous dog, and welcome to the forum.


It's cool mama.. I don't post to earn rep points, I post b/c there's knowledge to be shared, lol. But the rep is a bonus! I think I'm maxed out lol. Go spread the love, though. Someone else may need it today.:woof:


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

The canine bloodline is my guess.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I'm not trying to be rude, but if you know that without papers we can't tell, then why ask? Also, to clarify for you, blue nose is not a type or specific variation of the breed. It's just a color, and nothing significant.
> 
> She's very pretty, though. Again, just to reiterate on the original topic, nobody here is really an "expert" on lines, and if you have no pedigree or registration papers, then you simply have a pet. That's all there is to it. We're not going to guess what lines might make up your dog, as we'd be giving you false hope and false information. We're here to educate as best as possible, and we wouldn't be doing that very well if we told you that we can only guess your dog has "Such and Such" bloodlines in her background based off her looks. If you got her from a breeder, then you need to seek the pedigree/registration papers. However, I wish to forewarn you that even the pedigree/registration papers can be faulty, especially if you got her from what's considered a Back Yard Breeder (BYB), as they're just in the game of making money off their dogs, and not truly into it for the preservation of the breed or producing anything worthwhile. I hope this helps you out.:curse:
> 
> Disclaimer: This post was not intended to be rude, or to come off as obnoxious or condescending in any way, shape or form. Strictly informative and as educational as possible. I do sincerely hope you don't take offense to this, as that's not what I was intending/implying.


:goodpost: that pretty much sums it up.. pretty girl though.. welcome to GP


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

Really DaisyBull? WOW!! You're a genius. Thanks!!!


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Lady Pit


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Blancopits: I do believe Daisybull was being sarcastic. We've had an influx of new members within the past week alone, and every thread posted has been "what do you think my dog is mixed with" or "can you tell me what bloodlines make up my dog", etc. After seeing it so many times, people get annoyed, frustrated and the common reaction is sarcasm. I'm sorry if you're offended, but sometimes people answer their own questions when they post a new thread up, just like you did here.


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

Blancopits said:


> Really DaisyBull? WOW!! You're a genius. Thanks!!!


I actually have a 144 IQ. So not quite genius, but yes quite intelligent thanks! :woof:


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

I take all with a grain of salt. But there are alot of small minded people out there:cheers:


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

Easy to be sacastic from behind a keyboard


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If people used the search button they would have answers before posting these, Dont take it personal but we see these posts pop up 20+ times a week and its getting old. try reading here.
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

Blancopits said:


> Easy to be sacastic from behind a keyboard


It's just as easy in person, believe me. oke:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

DaisyBull said:


> It's just as easy in person, believe me. oke:


:thumbsup: Bwahahahaha!!! That's pretty funny. To the OP. She looks bully to me or if "Old School" to you means AmStaff then yes she looks "Old School". Either way I'm sure she's a great family member and that's all that matters.


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

DaisyBull said:


> It's just as easy in person, believe me. oke:


:rofl:


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

She Doesn't look Old School to me at all, looks like a classic style Am bully


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread brings up a whole new question. What Is Old School?!?!?!?!?! Before Bullies, Before AmStaff, Before 1976? What is Old School and why do people use the phrase? To the original poster, why did you use the phrase "Old School"? Did you use it because your dog is not registered with any established registry like dogs in the early 1900? Is your dog breed solely to win regardless of it's make up? Again What Is Old School?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

the OP means because she has a longer snout and less bully wide face ....... but ya anyone that can call out bloodlines from ppics my hats off to ya el oh el



beautiful dog by the way


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> the OP means because she has a longer snout and less bully wide face ....... but ya anyone that can call out bloodlines from ppics my hats off to ya el oh el
> 
> beautiful dog by the way


So you spoke directly with the OP and that was their explanation of "Old School? Or are you assuming that's what they meant? You know what they say when you ASS U ME? So, by your definition a Bully is defined by is head not it's blood? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder rodrigo, but I would never question the value of that dog as a family member.


----------



## Blancopits (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes I'm a noob. I know that blue nose is not a bloodline. I was refering to "OLD SCHOOL" Cuz someone said she may be Old school Razors Edge before they got real bully. Or maybe even Watchdog or Greyline based on her characteristics. But I know there' way to tell


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

Blancopits said:


> Yes I'm a noob. I know that blue nose is not a bloodline. I was refering to "OLD SCHOOL" Cuz someone said she may be Old school Razors Edge before they got real bully. Or maybe even Watchdog or Greyline based on her characteristics. But I know there' way to tell


All sarcasm aside... it's impossible to determine if a particular dog is pure bred just by looking at pictures of him. Therefore determining bloodline by pictures is exponentially impossible. Which actually brings up a scientific paradox, can something be more impossible than impossible.... :|.... either way, the dog is beautiful... train him, feed him the right stuff, and take care of him and he'll grow up to be an amazing dog, congrats and good luck! up:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Elvisfink said:


> So you spoke directly with the OP and that was their explanation of "Old School? Or are you assuming that's what they meant? You know what they say when you ASS U ME? So, by your definition a Bully is defined by is head not it's blood? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder rodrigo, but I would never question the value of that dog as a family member.


ok ill play along what else would she be talking about? the hue of the blue? she has more traditional traits on her face and less typical bully from nowadays , no i didnt speak to the OP but ill put 50c I am correct in my assumption.

as far as family member..... that goes without saying , pedigrees bloodlines and all the other stuff is for professionals trying to breed or compete at some level ....for the rest of us is just a status game ...thats my opinion but u know what they say about those lol

happy 10 months samson


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

rodrigo said:


> ok ill play along what else would she be talking about? the hue of the blue? she has more traditional traits on her face and less typical bully from nowadays , no i didnt speak to the OP but ill put 50c I am correct in my assumption.
> 
> as far as family member..... that goes without saying , pedigrees bloodlines and all the other stuff is for professionals trying to breed or compete at some level ....for the rest of us is just a status game ...thats my opinion but u know what they say about those lol
> 
> happy 10 months samson


There's a lot more than head style when you're talking earlier bred dogs vs. the bully style dogs that are out there today. Just the overall appearance of be OVERDONE dogs are obvious! Hue or color of the dog should most definitely not reference a dog of old. They could have thought that the top line of the dog was represented the earlier top because their dog had little to no tuck in backend. I wanted to hear what OP thought "Old School" was and they explained it. They used the phrase because others said their dog looked like "Old School" RE or possibly Watchdog. The funny thing is neither of those names have been around for what I would consider a long time. Rodrigo take a look at some of the dogs of the past. One truly of the past "Colby's Pincher" and the other dog from the OP reference to the past. Please tell me how they differ from today's dogs. By your reference they both have huge heads and heavier so they must be Bullies. The one BIG difference is they both won in the box.
Here's Watchdog's Thor's ped. Anyone that has Watchdog in their ped tots this dog. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7374] :: WATCHDOG'S BIG THOR
Here's Colby's Pincher (24xW) Not much tuck in the backend and 75Lbs Chain weight.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5650] :: *COLBY'S PINCHER (24XW) *


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think snouts have overall shortened especially in bullys and thats why certain dogs look from different era s if u will.

and u are right i just assumed but u gotta figure the avg member dont know squat about bloodlines. or else they wouldnt ask such noobish questions... which nothing wrong thats how u learn.

just sayin i think there are a couple of levels of knowledge here and sometimes i think i interpret the question as a noob myself


----------

